# Subwoofer Pulsing



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hopefully this title makes sense. I have a Dayton Audio 12" woofer http://www.parts-express.com/dayton...hf-subwoofer-4-ohm--295-464#lblProductDetails

The past week I've noticed it's been pulsing, when I look at the sub it's moving in an up and down motion but very smooth, almost like a water buoy and it will make a pulsating sound and sometimes even make a couple loud booms. So I check online, found some possible fixes. I tried different outlets, same thing. I unplugged the RCA cable, same thing. Last thing I could check was to disconnect speaker wires which obviously made it stop. This leads me to think that it's an issue with my amp, but I've only had the amp for maybe 3 years and haven't used it but 2 of the years. I'm sure that's not the lifespan of these? Is it? I'm using a dayton audio 100watt amp. 

Any thoughts or ideas? Thank you


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

It certainly sounds like you have a faulty amp. 
But if it has failed, it's failed in a way I have never seen... :huh:


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

robbo266317 said:


> It certainly sounds like you have a faulty amp.
> But if it has failed, it's failed in a way I have never seen... :huh:


It's definitely pretty odd. My fear is that it's not a faulty amp and I buy another amp just to find out it's not. lol


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

If it's doing that while the RCA cable is disconnected, then the signal is originating inside the subwoofer's electronics. It could simply be that one or more filter capacitors have failed in its power supply, which should be relatively easy to fix for someone who has experience with a soldering iron.


----------

